# need help cloning



## surreptitious (Dec 16, 2009)

hey guys, attached i've got some pictures of a plant that i want to clone.  it's currently in veg and has always been that way from seed.  obviously this is a female plant.  there are white hairs and pre-buds all over it.  i've only cloned once before and did not have an issue.  

are there any suggestions to make sure that i clone this correctly?

thanks, happy growing!
surrept


----------



## surreptitious (Dec 16, 2009)

i guess what i'm afraid of is this mother is very mature and she's got all the white hairs all over her.  when i cloned before there were no white hairs.

is there a problem cloning a plant that is this mature?  i guess i could just try it and find out.


----------



## gmo (Dec 16, 2009)

Nope, you won't have a problem cloning her because of her age.  Think about this: many growers keep mother plants that they take cuttings from to grow out in their flowering rooms.  These mother plants are kept in a constant vegetative period by keeping the lights on 18/6 or 24/0.  The mother plants are sexually mature, but are kept from flowering by controlling the light cycle.  

I've cloned up to 2 weeks INTO flowering before with no ill effects other than the extended time for the cutting to be put back into a veg state.  The extra time is due to the fact that the plant will go through a reveg period where the pistils will unroll into single bladed leaves and energy from the plant will be put into growing rather than flowering.


----------



## surreptitious (Dec 16, 2009)

yes, that's what i'm doing.  my current mothers are around 6 months old or so.  my first batch of clones were in veg for a long time as i figured this whole thing out.

thanks gmo, i'll be cloing tomorrow!


----------



## Hick (Dec 17, 2009)

what kind of light hours has she been on?.. 'Cause she looks "to me", like she has been in flower and is now revegging, or still trying to flower, with all of those pistils and single bladed leaves. Or it has sopme "auto" tendencies.. :confused2:.. IMO/E something is amiss in there...


----------



## surreptitious (Dec 17, 2009)

she's been under 18/6 of T5 flouros.  i should still be able to clone her though?  if she is in fact flowering...it will just take longer for the clones to get back to veg, right?

i've got 6 mothers and she's the only one that shows signs of flowering.  weird...they've all been under the same lighting.


----------



## Growdude (Dec 17, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> what kind of light hours has she been on?.. 'Cause she looks "to me", like she has been in flower and is now revegging, or still trying to flower, with all of those pistils and single bladed leaves. Or it has sopme "auto" tendencies.. :confused2:.. IMO/E something is amiss in there...




Thanks Hick, saved me a lot of typing.


----------



## Droopy Dog (Dec 18, 2009)

surreptitious said:
			
		

> she's been under 18/6 of T5 flouros.  i should still be able to clone her though?  if she is in fact flowering...it will just take longer for the clones to get back to veg, right?
> 
> i've got 6 mothers and she's the only one that shows signs of flowering.  weird...they've all been under the same lighting.



If she is under 18/6 that IS veg light cycle and the clones won't get back to veg because they never left it, as long as you keep them on 18/6 also.

She is either a very strong sexy female or, as Hick suggested there is some AF action going on there.

Go ahead and take the clones and see what happens.  I usually wait till my females show pre flowers before cloning, but she is REALLY showing them.:hubba: 

DD


----------



## surreptitious (Dec 19, 2009)

yeah, i didnt get an answer to my question so i cloned another one of my females today that has white hairs but no pre-buds.  i didnt want to risk it.  next cycle i'll clone her.  but she's very peculiar.  all 6 of my mothers have been on 18/6 light schedule.  she is the only one of the bunch that have gotten all these pre-buds and white hairs everywhere.  she's really trying to find a male.  lol.  i was just wondering if she's trash.  i'd hate to cut her down.  i dont have an extra space to flower her at.  my current batch that is flowering in my tent is full to the max!  she's over 5 foot tall now, i dont wanna see that stretch!

i went ahead and cloned my crystal mother.  white widow crossed with northern lights.

i started a grow journal about it.  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=50787

looking forward to this as it's my 2nd batch.  i've learned a lot from the first batch and am looking for this one to be a little more controlable.  might get crazy and throw in some LST.  who knows lol

i am really addicted to this hobby and in tern addicted to this site.  i cannot read enough.  i've been picking up magazines at the hydro store that talk about growing vegtables and such with soil and hydro.  after this i might even consider getting a degree in botany or horticulture.


----------



## smokingjoe (Dec 19, 2009)

Surrepticious,

You can clone a fully developed bud, you have nothing to worry about.  

It just takes a little longer to reveg, but will branch like nothing you've seen when it does!


----------



## Hick (Dec 19, 2009)

smokingjoe said:
			
		

> Surrepticious,
> 
> You can clone a fully developed bud, you have nothing to worry about.
> 
> It just takes a little longer to reveg, but will branch like nothing you've seen when it does!



:yeahthat:.... several years ago, I was gifted 3 BB cuttings that were taken @ around 6 weeks of flowering. I stuck the unrooted cuts in some compost and under flourescent tubes. For about 60 days, all I can say is they weren't dead. No signs of life/growth, but not dead. They weren't taking up much room, so I just left them there doing nothing. "Eventually" one day I noticed a spot of brilliant green on one. Within a few days all 3 were sporting new shoots.


----------



## surreptitious (Jan 7, 2010)

Hick said:
			
		

> :yeahthat:.... several years ago, I was gifted 3 BB cuttings that were taken @ around 6 weeks of flowering. I stuck the unrooted cuts in some compost and under flourescent tubes. For about 60 days, all I can say is they weren't dead. No signs of life/growth, but not dead. They weren't taking up much room, so I just left them there doing nothing. "Eventually" one day I noticed a spot of brilliant green on one. Within a few days all 3 were sporting new shoots.



whoa!  60 days!?  i hope to be done vegging these new clones within 60 days!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 11, 2010)

WOW...first time looking in this thread...she is definately a trip!  I've not seen this before in veg...so are you just going to flower her? or keep her in veg?


----------



## zem (Jan 14, 2010)

i have a mom that does exactly that under fluros, i have to keep pruning her to keep it from giving me flowers, it is a hard to clone plant, some of its clones sit in that cloner for months without sprouting roots, i never tried waitong 6months tho, i just try to raise the rate of rooted clones by more optimal conditions for clones, i dont know if it has anything to do with it being revegged, the current mom is a clone that was taken from a revegged plant. my other plant would sprout roots if i just place a cutting in a cup of sitting water.


----------



## surreptitious (Jan 15, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> WOW...first time looking in this thread...she is definately a trip!  I've not seen this before in veg...so are you just going to flower her? or keep her in veg?



yeah, she's a monster.  once my current flowering clones are done i'm going to see which mother i like best.

i may end up cloning her to keep the strain, but a friend is going to take her and plant her outside at the beginning of the new season.  she's just gotten out of control.

problem is, these mothers are my first attempt at growing mj.  so, my only goal was to grow them.  mission successful.  next goal is to re-grow the mothers and train them and cut them a little better.


----------



## surreptitious (Jan 15, 2010)

zem said:
			
		

> i have a mom that does exactly that under fluros, i have to keep pruning her to keep it from giving me flowers, it is a hard to clone plant, some of its clones sit in that cloner for months without sprouting roots, i never tried waitong 6months tho, i just try to raise the rate of rooted clones by more optimal conditions for clones, i dont know if it has anything to do with it being revegged, the current mom is a clone that was taken from a revegged plant. my other plant would sprout roots if i just place a cutting in a cup of sitting water.



yeah, she's a monster.  in fact, i even smoked some of her pre-buds lol.  not too bad considering she didnt finish blooming...or even start for all i know. ha


----------



## loolagigi (Jan 15, 2010)

Hick said:
			
		

> what kind of light hours has she been on?.. 'Cause she looks "to me", like she has been in flower and is now revegging, or still trying to flower, with all of those pistils and single bladed leaves. Or it has sopme "auto" tendencies.. :confused2:.. IMO/E something is amiss in there...


i agree with Hick. something looks wrong in those pictures. maybe its me?   loola


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 17, 2010)

Just curious, are you growing her with soil or hydroponics? Do you know her strain?


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 20, 2010)

surreptitious said:
			
		

> yeah, she's a monster. in fact, i even smoked some of her pre-buds lol. not too bad considering she didnt finish blooming...or even start for all i know. ha


 
*Hey buddy get rid of her!!!!!!!!! *
*LOL i know your like your crazy.. why .. when i first came to this site i had a bunch that looked like that.. found out it was there pheno but they were a pain in the arse... *
*ugly looking poor quiality plants.. they did a good job getting me on track and started off other then that.. a hassel..*
*start new start fresh with good genetics and known strain... .... or continue on..*
*just my honest opinion man..*
*LH*


----------



## alshuray1 (Jan 22, 2010)

ya she's a monster but i your looking for the dank 
thats not it 
just my opinion 
any ways if you insist on cloning i suggest you turn the lights off for 6 hours right after cutting. that helps reduce stress.


----------



## surreptitious (Jan 23, 2010)

Gone2pot! said:
			
		

> Just curious, are you growing her with soil or hydroponics? Do you know her strain?



hydro.  believe she's white widow.


----------



## surreptitious (Jan 23, 2010)

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> *Hey buddy get rid of her!!!!!!!!! *
> *LOL i know your like your crazy.. why .. when i first came to this site i had a bunch that looked like that.. found out it was there pheno but they were a pain in the arse... *
> *ugly looking poor quiality plants.. they did a good job getting me on track and started off other then that.. a hassel..*
> *start new start fresh with good genetics and known strain... .... or continue on..*
> ...



what do you mean "pheno" ?


----------



## Hick (Jan 24, 2010)

"pheno"'type... 





> phenotype n. In botany, the outward form, appearance, and characteristics of a plant, produced by the interaction of environmental and situational factors upon the traits dictated by the plant's genes. Training, supercropping, and topping are all methods of altering the cannabis plant's phenotype to increase plant size and yield.


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1981

It's akin to you having blue eyes and blonde hair, while your sibling might express brown hair and green eyes. Simply a combining of genes and/or environment, that promote or express differences in outward appearance.


----------

